# Sexless



## Jennifersposa (Apr 11, 2016)

I have been with my husband going on 3yrs we just had our first son 7 months ago things have deliveries down in the bedroom I'm always the one to try and start it up and now he won't even allow me to give him oral we haven't done anything at all in over a month what does this mean?????????


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Did he stop seeing you as a lover and instead sees you as a mother?

Any fights, is he being passive aggressive and punishing you with no sex?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Will he pleasure you if you ask him to? An example would be manual or oral for you.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The lover vs mother thing is strange....start by looking if he's getting his need met elsewhere, or if he's freaked out by being a parent...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

john117 said:


> The lover vs mother thing is strange....start by looking if he's getting his need met elsewhere, or if he's freaked out by being a parent...


In my opinion a newborn in the house adds a tremendous amount of stress. Husbands are often bombarded with tales about how easy it is to get a women pregnant just after she has had a baby! Didn't you hear the one about Mrs. Gertrude Ivönbobsdíck down the street? She had all four of her kids with Bob in just three years! 

Badsanta


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Has he suddenly become the sole support for a family of 3? Have you stopped working?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you breast feeding three time a night, baby spending much time in the marital bed? Did you reject his attentions early on after the delivery? Don't take this one the wrong way, do you shower regularly and make at least a slight effort to look nice for him some of the time? 

There are a world of reasons for things to get off track, some can be serious and some can be silly misunderstadings, maybe a session or two with a third party if you aren't able to resolve it soon...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

john117 said:


> The lover vs mother thing is strange....start by looking if he's getting his need met elsewhere, or if he's freaked out by being a parent...


Strangely enough, I see this in my 18 year old son in regards to his mother(in reverse). He is viewing women differently now in his teens. He views them as sexual beings not as mothers who he used to cuddle up to constantly. This results in him distancing himself from his mother. 
I see it as clear as day, but my wife simply cannot understand.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

UMP-I have a son not as old as yours but when that day hits him, it will be tough on my wife because he has always been a Momma's boy. But I can remember when I was probably about 10 and seeing my first Playboy, seeing the women nude and thinking, my Mom looks like that-or has those body parts?? I think you learn pretty quickly to separate the roles-usually it comes naturally but I do think Mom's have a much harder time with this than men, and they should since they carry the child for 9 months. I can say that within a month after my kids were born, I view my wife as their Mom but as my wife/lover pretty quickly. I think for men, the much harder situation is when your wife is 6-9 months pregnant and you are trying to have sex with them. 

As for the OP, I am not sure why her husband has turned down oral or sex in general unless he is just feeling a bit burden of providing for his family now. Stress can be a huge mood killer.


----------

